# Looking for sales job,account manager or sales manager ??



## steviebhoy (Oct 30, 2008)

hi folks

i hope you can help stuck here in the uk and its bleak and wet and i have just been made redundant,so i have had enough

looking for a change with better pay and some good warm weather.But my problem is in the uk all my type of jobs are found via a recruitment company and of course i know all the decent ones here,buy not a scooby in Dubai,can anyone help please

I have sold into,house builders,merchants,heating merchants,plumbing merchants,garden centres,DIY retail outlets etc,etc.

Only have 4 positions on my cv and always worked as a sales manager,regional manager,sales representative etc etc.

also earnend around the £40000 per year with usual perks mob,labtop,and company car.

What would i earn in Dubai any people doing the same kind of job?

I dont mind putting in the hard work looking but can anyone point me in the right direction.

your help would be most appreciated

cheers
stevie


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

steviebhoy said:


> hi folks
> 
> i hope you can help stuck here in the uk and its bleak and wet and i have just been made redundant,so i have had enough
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum,

Thought you at least deserved a reply (It may be that your response was deemed quite casual and grammatically shoddy that noone else has - though I couldn't possibly comment ). If you normally get work through recruitment agencies then you will be at an advantage out here because is seems that's how most people get jobs out here.

As for how much you would earn, well it's sales so it's down to commision and that's down to you as an individual. You've got to be proactive and dynamic and I guess that starts when you put into google:

'recruitment jobs sales dubai'

Hope you take this as a lighthearted way of saying you need to put the work in if you want to make it anywhere, especially in sales, use your common sense.

For anyone else who reads this, please be sensible and polite in the way you ask for help. There maybe someone on the site who can offer you help and point you in the right direction but kindly demonstrate you have at least seached the forum first to see if your question has already been answered!! 

HTH


----------



## iburrows (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Steve,

In these times you are probably in the best profession.
As long as there are people then companies are always going to need sales people.

Have you tried looking for sales jobs online? There are a ton of job boards out there that cater for people looking for jobs in sales.

Good Luck and keep us updated

Ian


----------



## ParkZ (Mar 17, 2009)

hi steve,

first, good luck on your job hunt.

FYI, in Dubai, there is a thing called "UAE Experience", which most recruiting companies taint as mandatory specially for senior positions in sales. I can't even begin how to explain what "UAE Experience" means as it encompasses a wide range of issues.

In your case, you need to start as an entry-level if only to get the "experience".


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

steviebhoy said:


> I have sold into,house builders,merchants,heating merchants,plumbing merchants,garden centres,DIY retail outlets etc,etc.
> 
> Only have 4 positions on my cv and always worked as a sales manager,regional manager,sales representative etc etc.
> 
> ...


Stevie,

the market for sales staff in Dubai is changing dramatically and not in the direction you want to hear.. 

when a position becomes available for a senior role they tend to look for :
1. 3-5 years UAE/GCC experiance.
2. a Substantial list of clients(they are basically buying clients through your network)
3. Be in Dubai at the moment.
4. be willing to accept 50% less salary than a year ago. meaning comms is your income
5. in the above industries Arabic is benificial
6. have a UAE licence and car

Thats just to name a few.. if you can match that you will then have a long recruitment process of 6-10 weeks, then since you are not resident an equal time to get residency at which point you can start work. this can all be speeded up, however the buearcracy here is a nightmare, and most companies are slow to process the documents cause they employ monkies to do the work, ( pay peanuts get monkies)

to add to this there is a massive reduction in the construction industry which seems to be where your experiance is..

my advise

look at Abu Dhabi, Qatar also Malaysia(Kuala Lumpar)

if you are still set on Duabi look on Gulf News for jobs, also there are some on Dubizzle this will also have rentals. at least you can get an idea of what is out here, also on these look for companies who advertise directly, cause Recruitment agents are a complete waste of time they rarely reply, when they do they promise the world and you never hear from them again


sorry to dissappoint you


----------

